# GTR`s @ the RING 30th Oct



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Another lovely day but the track was very slippery making it very interesting for the spectators.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Some great Pics, did you get a lap time for the Bus ?

Nigel


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

nigel f said:


> Some great Pics, did you get a lap time for the Bus ?
> 
> Nigel



Which one!!!!!!! 

During the course of the day I counted at least 4 different ones going out


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

nigel f said:


> Some great Pics, did you get a lap time for the Bus ?
> 
> Nigel


All i saw was that it had the hazard lights on all the way around.
I timed Sabine and she was 9 mins, but like i said it was very slippy.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

some cool pics!
the coach made me giggle!
its now got me thinking,next time i do a job out too germany in my lorry, (the 40 tonne kind), if i stop by the ring on the way home,are they gonna let me out too do a lap?????
obviously,i'd want too keep the trailer on!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Hodgie - Nice pics mate. Neilo's cut slicks look good on my car 

The 34s look great don't they. 



nigel f said:


> Some great Pics, did you get a lap time for the Bus ?


Nige, we were using the bus to learn our line 

Bikers and Porsche drivers do not like being overtaken by Datsuns!!!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Koolblue
was it just bus drivers looking for fun or do they bus people round as a guided tour?

Moleman
The Bus looks like fun, did it go through the Karracelle (SP)
and Bikers dont like beeing pased buy bussed or Sabine in the Transit van - Top Gear

Hodgie, slippy was this all way round or just in places

Nigel


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nigel,

The buses were full of passengers mate!  

Didn't see them go through the Karussell - but I wouldn't be surprised.

It was only wet under the trees and shady areas. Most of the circuit was dry.

Iain


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Bikers and Porsche drivers do not like being overtaken by Datsuns!!!


Or their ba$tard offspring ....... quad bikes


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> The 34s look great don't they.


Even with their odd rear lights & Halfords rear wings ??????


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> Even with their odd rear lights & Halfords rear wings ??????


I allways thorght that  

But when your driving it you cant see the Rear lights  

Nigel


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Next time Jeff.

I am now saving hard for next year. Be nice to see your car on the move.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

neilstafford said:


> some cool pics!
> the coach made me giggle!
> its now got me thinking,next time i do a job out too germany in my lorry, (the 40 tonne kind), if i stop by the ring on the way home,are they gonna let me out too do a lap?????
> obviously,i'd want too keep the trailer on!


Wotcha Neilsy !

Yeah somehow I could just imagine you taking the truck round the ring ! And I could just imagine the phone conversation with Rob if you stuffed it up on one of the bends !

Neil: 'Rob, I have got some bad news mate, I have had a little accident'
Rob: 'Oh no you haven't have you, well at least the insurance will cover it. Where was you when it happened then'
Neil: 'Erm. well I was out for a drive round the Ring as I was passing there on the way home'
Rob: 'WHAT THE **** ! * **** ******* ******* ***'
etc. !!! 

Now that would be funny !!

Cool pics here by the way  

Shaun.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

nigel f said:


> I allways thorght that
> 
> But when your driving it you cant see the Rear lights
> 
> Nigel


Not me Nigel ..... but that's what I hear every time I meet Moley   

Hence my surprise at his kind words regarding the 34's .......

Glad to see that you had a good time at Abbey at the weekend (signing autographs ?)


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

does anyone have a contact number for Sabine? I have an idea


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> does anyone have a contact number for Sabine? I have an idea



try this matey ........................


http://www.sabine-schmitz-motorsport.de/


And she gave my car an admiring look, as I let her push in the queue


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> And she gave my car an admiring look, as I let her push in the queue



Personally I think it was your co pilot she was looking at...... 





preparing self for backlash...


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great photo's, So Jealous... 

I'm learning it on GT4


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

KOOLBLUE said:


> Personally I think it was your co pilot she was looking at......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mate - It's just too easy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

*the ring*

hello shaun 
yeah,don't think rob would be too chuffed mate 
mind you,don't forget,over the last couple of years,i've managed too do a good few flying laps at goodwood,with the unit and trailer,even managed too hit the limiter,on the start finish straight,a whopping 55mph:smokin:


r33gtsman said:


> Wotcha Neilsy !
> 
> Yeah somehow I could just imagine you taking the truck round the ring ! And I could just imagine the phone conversation with Rob if you stuffed it up on one of the bends !
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

KOOLBLUE said:


> Personally I think it was your co pilot she was looking at......


Well it can't have been my pit crew ........ they were rubbish !!!!!   


I even had to get my own hands dirty twice .........


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTR-Zilla said:


> does anyone have a contact number for Sabine? I have an idea


What you got in mind Yunis?


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

moleman said:


> What you got in mind Yunis?



Here we go again.....


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> Well it can't have been my pit crew ........ they were rubbish !!!!!
> 
> 
> I even had to get my own hands dirty twice .........



I didn't realise it was a working holiday...

You're all gutted there wasn't a Gay-side car leading the way.....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

KOOLBLUE said:


> Here we go again.....


Kev, it was a genuine inquiry.


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

hi, pictures look great! i hope to get mine there sometime next year.
out of interest what suspension is the R34 running? seems to sit really nice!
thanks


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

EssexBoy said:


> what suspension is the R34 running? seems to sit really nice!


If you mean the black one with the 66 sticker on the rear window (there were two black 34's), it's fitted with HKS Hipermax suspension.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

the other was Tein


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

The one with the Volks has Tein Flex with adjustable track rod arms.

Neil


----------



## RB26_GTR_R33 (Nov 12, 2005)

nice pics lol the bus sure is fast


----------

